
Chivalry Isn’t Dead, You Just Don’t Know What the Fuck It Is - tfaod
http://bettermyths.com/chivalry-isnt-dead-you-just-dont-know-what-the-fuck-it-is/
======
rwz
Well, this is very funny indeed. Bookmarked the site.

